# Tug Incegarth converted for scallop dredging



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of a tug called Incegarth? She was used for scallop dredging in the early 1970s and registered DO20 (Douglas, Isle of Man). Thanks.


----------

